# A Trashy Bunch



## krmcne (Feb 24, 2015)

Why are we target shooters such a trashy bunch? We take out the old computer, toilet, satellite dish, tires, bottles, boxes and plywood, and after we are done putting holes in them we just leave them.

I don't understand it. I call it the Movie Theater Syndrome. It could also be called the Parade Watchers Syndrome. Make a mess and leave your trash behind for someone else to clean up. 

After the closure of public land shooting areas in Utah County for several reasons (including shooters leaving trash), I finally found another good shooting area. I go out and shoot about once a week. Unfortunately, many others have found the area as well and the trash starts to accumulate. As much as I despise picking up someone elses trash, I have decided to always take a garbage bag with me and fill it up when needed. If that helps this area to remain open for shooting, then my 10 minutes to fill a garbage bag will be worth it.

I invite you to help keep shooting areas open by cleaning up after yourself and others as needed.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I have noticed that picking up helps. Some people see the garbage from other people and just assume its OK for them to do it too. I think picking up helps with some of this. But yeah, it is very aggravating.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pack it in, pack your garbage and some other slobs out.-O,-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I usually average a truck load of trash every year that I haul off of BLM ground where I shoot. The ones that are really starting to piss me off are the ones that will take a target up a hill 200 yards away and then leave it there. I did however this year when I was done shooting start to pick up some trash and a couple of other shooters showed up and asked if I had a couple more trash bags. That about floored me when they asked.


----------

